# Dr. Stauffer's Book



## DrOakley1689 (Mar 15, 2006)

I would like to announce that on Thursday's edition of The Dividing Line I will be looking at the book noted earlier in the now closed thread by Dr. Stauffer. I have found a few chapters on line, including some that directly address me (I'm being kind in my description: I provided the link on my blog and invite all to read this stuff for yourself). I note in the blog article posting in a few hours a glaring historical error regarding Aleph, and on Thursday I will use his truly innovative attempt to get around Titus 2:13 as an example of the lengths to which such folks will go to defend a tradition. I personally would encourage brother Drier to call the program after I have gone through the issues regarding the translation of Titus 2:13 and interact with me concerning the topic. The DL on Thursdays airs at 4pm MST. I'll let you figure out when that is in your time zone. 

James>>>


----------



## py3ak (Mar 15, 2006)

Dr. White,

I will not be able to listen to the DL, so I was hoping you would post at least a little interaction with this book on your blog or here. I skimmed chapter 17, and am looking forward to a response from you.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 15, 2006)

cool thanks :bigsmile:


----------



## DrOakley1689 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Dr. White,
> 
> I will not be able to listen to the DL, so I was hoping you would post at least a little interaction with this book on your blog or here. I skimmed chapter 17, and am looking forward to a response from you.



To be honest, I have not seen anything whatsoever in the on-line excerpts that is at all new. Every circular argument and contention I have seen in his book I addressed directly in my own. This is particularly true of the constant use of loaded language (added, deleted, removed, etc. and etc., making the TR the standard by default without attempting to provide a sound reason for that from the start) and, sadly, the constant ad-hominem as well. Once I have the full book I will try the e-mail address that is available on the publisher's website to see if Dr. Stauffer would come on our program, or agree to a formal debate in 2007. 

Honestly, I have had little interest in the KJV Only/TR Only movement for a number of years. I do not see these folks out doing apologetics against the Jesus Seminar or Bart Ehrman or Islam or Mormonism, etc., and, I have yet to see any meaningful responses to my book that did not engage in the very special pleading I had documented over a decade ago. So my interest now is not really directed at KJV Only/TR Only per se, but arises out of my responding to the likes of Bart Ehrman, James Price, and Islamic apologists like Shabir Ally. 

Which reminds me: anyone near the Sedalia, MO area, I will be debating an Arminian on the doctrines of grace there on April 21st; then, May 7th, I will be debating Shabir Ally in the gymnasium at Biola in Los Angeles. Yes, I know that's an odd day...I would surely rather not do so on that day, but there was no other date. I doubt many Christians will be there, but since it will be video and audio taped, that is the important thing. I am hoping there will be a second Ally debate in September in Toronto, and then of course the John Shelby Spong debate in November.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2006)

Not there but if your ever in the Seattle,WA area Id want to check it out!


----------



## Evan May (Mar 15, 2006)

For anyone interested, I have critiqued part of Chapter 3 of Stauffer's book here:

http://veritasredux.com/?p=137

(I really hope I'm not violating any TOS by posting that link...If I am, mods, feel free to delete me  )


----------



## caddy (Dec 31, 2006)

Just catching up on Ehrman here and wondering if Dr White has ever debated him?



DrOakley1689 said:


> To be honest, I have not seen anything whatsoever in the on-line excerpts that is at all new. Every circular argument and contention I have seen in his book I addressed directly in my own. This is particularly true of the constant use of loaded language (added, deleted, removed, etc. and etc., making the TR the standard by default without attempting to provide a sound reason for that from the start) and, sadly, the constant ad-hominem as well. Once I have the full book I will try the e-mail address that is available on the publisher's website to see if Dr. Stauffer would come on our program, or agree to a formal debate in 2007.
> 
> Honestly, I have had little interest in the KJV Only/TR Only movement for a number of years. I do not see these folks out doing apologetics against the Jesus Seminar or Bart Ehrman or Islam or Mormonism, etc., and, I have yet to see any meaningful responses to my book that did not engage in the very special pleading I had documented over a decade ago. So my interest now is not really directed at KJV Only/TR Only per se, but arises out of my responding to the likes of Bart Ehrman, James Price, and Islamic apologists like Shabir Ally.
> 
> Which reminds me: anyone near the Sedalia, MO area, I will be debating an Arminian on the doctrines of grace there on April 21st; then, May 7th, I will be debating Shabir Ally in the gymnasium at Biola in Los Angeles. Yes, I know that's an odd day...I would surely rather not do so on that day, but there was no other date. I doubt many Christians will be there, but since it will be video and audio taped, that is the important thing. I am hoping there will be a second Ally debate in September in Toronto, and then of course the John Shelby Spong debate in November.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not aware of any debates, but he has a number of MP3s (only $1 each) of discussion on Ehrman on his Dividing Line: https://aomin.org/mp3/shop.html?shop=list6. Check in the beginning of 2006.

Incidentally, I am not satisfied with what Dr. White (in his KJOC as well) and Evan May wrote above concerning Titus 2:13 (with 2 Peter 1:1 also) and the Granville Sharp rule. (Evan's link is no longer active, though I had earlier saved it.) When I have gathered my materials and studied them, I will post on this.

Steve


----------

